# New wheels!!!



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

What do you think.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

The second picture makes them look the best!


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice! But hope you won't mind spending a lot of time keeping them looking like new. I bought the same style but not as many spokes and they definitely take more time than my original wheels to clean. Can't beat the chrome shine though. Beautiful wheels!


----------



## Boosted17 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*wheel make*

Make, size backspacing stock?
Thanks


----------



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

There PRIVAT NETZ 18x8. They matched the size to the stock size for 18's.


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very classy


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

looks great never really been a fan of the spoked wheels for our goats but these have me thinking twice


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks great, make sure you keep em clean


----------

